# Jestem początkujący od czego zacząć

## tim

Witam wszystkich forumowiczów dziś pierwszy raz zobaczyłem jak jak wygląda ten system geatoo i nie wiem co teraz dalej z nim począć chyba on nie należy do najłatwiejszych.

Od pół roku używam slackware ale to chyba inna bajka te dwa system.

Bardzo proszę o pomoc od czego zacząć, a mianowicie otrzymałem czystego v hosta ale na nim niema żadnych programów jak cos na tym zainstalować nie mając links czy lynx aby coś pobrać.

Bardzo proszę o wyrozumiałość i pomoc w poznaniu tego systemu .

----------

## Ahenobarbi

Jeśli chodzi o instalowanie programów za Handbookiem

 *Quote:*   

> Większość użytkowników pracuje z Portage przy pomocy narzędzia emerge. Aby uzyskać więcej informacji na temat tego programu, wystarczy wpisać:
> 
> ```
> man emerge
> ```
> ...

 

Bardzo ważne są flagi USE (Handbook).

----------

## Crenshaw

przeczytaj handbook z www.gentoo.org

----------

## asqard

polecam wiki gentoo http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Main_Page i dużo wiary w siebie   :Cool: 

----------

## Jacekalex

Jeśli znasz Slacka - to z Gentoo dasz sobie radę (może trudny, ale zawsze Linux).

Jak chcesz zobaczyć "rodzenie Gentoo" w ciężkich bólach, to zobacz to:

http://forum.dug.net.pl/viewtopic.php?id=16056

Miłej lektury   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Moved from Instalacja i sprzęt to Polish OTW.

----------

## soban_

 *tim wrote:*   

> niema żadnych programów jak cos na tym zainstalować nie mając links czy lynx aby coś pobrać.

 

```
emerge -av lynx links
```

 W analogiczny sposob reszte instalujesz + google i podreczniki - naprawde potrafia pomoc. Bardzo pomocna jest sama instalacja http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1 - na samym poczatku nalezy skupic sie na /etc/make.conf, kernelu i dobraniu odpowiednich flag i pakietow (ewentualnie jak jest wiekszy problem, to szukac pomocy na forum z checia tez bedziemy podpowiadac jak rozwiazac dany problem - duzo mozna tez nauczyc sie poprzez przegladanie starych watkow na forum - poniewaz, ponoc najlepiej uczy sie czlowiek na bledach ;-)).

----------

## ryba84

 *Jacekalex wrote:*   

> Jeśli znasz Slacka - to z Gentoo dasz sobie radę (może trudny, ale zawsze Linux).
> 
> Jak chcesz zobaczyć "rodzenie Gentoo" w ciężkich bólach, to zobacz to:
> 
> http://forum.dug.net.pl/viewtopic.php?id=16056
> ...

 

Nom trochę tam naklepaliście. Chyba z tydzień czytania. Przerwa wam dobrze zrobi  :Wink: 

----------

## eustachy190

Z czasem nabiera się doświadczenia w obsłudze tego systemu....

------------------------

banki kredyt

----------

